# Fluval Stratum



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi. I am currently considering using the fluval stratum substrate for a nano. Has anyone used the Fluval Stratum or Shrimp substrate? Is it comparable to the Aquasoil?


----------



## vanpatrick (Mar 21, 2005)

Great question! I'm looking for the same information.... I know the product is fairly new, but, opinions, anyone?


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

Ive been using the Shrimp version for just over a month and it works great. Growing a killer DHG Belem carpet and Blyxa Japonica very well. I also just bought 60 lbs of the plant version for a 40B and a 10g tanks Im starting. Haven't opened those bags yet. From what Ive read they are both getting awesome reviews. The shrimp version is supposed to have slightly smaller granules than the plant version but both buffer the same...


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

subscribed, I am curious too!


----------



## Grin1118 (Jan 25, 2011)

Any update on this?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I'm using it. It holds my 7.6pH out of the tap water at ~6.8pH so far. It's been two days. The stuff is bloody light so planting something like glosso in it was a pain.


----------

